# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Pse Zoti.....!!!???

## Eda H

Pershendetje. sic e dim feja krishtere eshte e para, qe eshte praktizuar, besuar.  Zoti solli te parin Jezusin per te perhapur fjalen e mesimet e tij per popullin. kohe me von ai solli nje profet  tjeter  Muametin per te perhapur fjalen e mesimete e tij. Pse e pruri e zgjodhi nje profet tjeter  per te perhapur fjalen e mesimete e tij?? Mos vall ato qe kishte then ai vite me pare nepermjet jezusit ishin deformuar e shtermeruar, ndryshuar sipas qefit me kalimin e kohes??? A e pa Zoti te arsyshme qe duhej sjell nje profet tjeter se kishte ardhur koha per ndryshime?  a nuk po i pelqente e nuk po zbatoheshin mesimet e fjala e zotit me ashtu sic duhej, e zoti solli dike tjeter qe tua kujtoje se cila ishte rruga e mesimet e fjala e tij, pa divijuar, pa shtremeruar, pa deformuar, pa dal gjasht rregullave, pa tridhuar e kethyer gjerat per perfitimet personale, e jasht fjlaleve e mesimeve qe ai kishte then e diketuar kohe me pare nepermjet jezusit, e keta fetare e besimtar(kishat, besimtaret, prifterinjete etj etj) e kishin shperdoruar e nuk po udhezonin e nuk po ndiqnin  me  kete besim, ato fjale e mesime e rruge e udheszime qe ishin then e me perpara nga vete zoti???
me shume respekt 
eda

----------


## i krishteri

1- eda me fal qe po ta them por ti nuk do ti kuptosh keto gjera kurre sepse ti nuk shikon ose kerkon sinqerisht por do te kalosh kohen.

2- ti the qe je katolike a eshte e vertete qe katoliket pranojne muhametin si profet?

3- beji pyetjen vetes Perendia a mund te dergonte dy mesazhe te kundert, ne fillim Jezusin  qe eshte biri i tij edhe me pase te thote qe nuk eshte biri i tij?

4- kush sipas teje, e di me mire historine e shqiperise, nje shqiptar apo nje turke edhe kush nga keta njehe shtetin ligjet etj. shqiptare turku apo shqiptari?

5- kur dikush te vine edhe te thote qe shqiperia nuk eshte vend historik, ti çfare i pergjigjesh... edhe kur te thote qe te gjitha ato(butrinti etj)jane fallco çfare pergjigjesh ti???

e di qe te duken pak budallalleke pyetjet por eshte e njejta pyetje qe bere ti!!!

kerkoj sot Zotit se çfare do prej teje edhe do te shohesh te verteten!!!

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. me ke keq kuptuar nuk e kam llafin se eshte jezusi biri i zotit apo jo. e kam llafin pse zoti dergoi nje profet tjeter?? a nuk po shkonin gjerat ne rregull sipas mesimeve e udhezimeve qe zoti, dha me pare nepermjet jezusit?? Mos vall njerzit kishin divijuar nga ajo rruge , nuk po zbatonin mesimete te fjlalet e zotit?? a kishte ardhur koha per nje profet tjeter per te sjell fjalen  e zotit?? sepse cishte then e mesuar vite me pare ishin deformua, shtermeruar, dal gjasht kohes, nuk po zbatoheshin ne rregull?? 
me shume respekt
eda

----------

